# Report: Bucks considering keeping Monta Ellis over Brandon Jennings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Marc Stein ✔ @ESPNSteinLine
> 
> And a free-agent rumble: There's a rising belief in exec circles that Bucks prefer to re-sign Monta Ellis over Brandon Jennings this summer





> Marc Stein ✔ @ESPNSteinLine
> 
> Bucks still have coaching choice to make: Larry Drew or Kelvin Sampson. But in backcourt there is sense they prefer Monta/Redick next season


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Monta/Redick? As in Monta at PG? Interesting.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't want either.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This is a tough one... I've long held out hope that Jennings could become the distributor/offensive weapon that his quickness and court vision seem to allow... on the other hand, I don't think he's going to be worth the money they'll have to pay him based on his so-so defensive play and propensity to be a bit of an inefficient chucker. Some of that is the role he is asked to play offensively. He's still super young, and PGs take time to develop, but you'll have to pay him like a guy that has already taken those steps if you're going to have a realistic shot at keeping him in Milwaukee.

Ellis is actually an underrated creator from what I've seen... Redick might give you enough passing and ball handling at the 1 to let Ellis successfully play off-ball a bit, but I'm not sure. Ellis/Redick/Moute/Ilyasova/Sanders with Dunleavy as your 6th man probably makes the playoffs in the East, but without big developmental steps from Ilyasova and Sanders (the only two in that starting lineup with unrealized potential... add some development from Henson on the bench hopefully) it seems like another year in basketball purgatory for Milwaukee.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This team needs to reboot in the worst way. I'm sick of getting the 8th seed by default or having the last pick in the lottery. We need rebuild through the draft. Far as I'm concerned I don't care if Ellis or Redick come back. Jennings isn't too far behind those two, but if we can somehow lock him up at a good price then I wouldn't mind having him back to see if he can take a big step forward at some point.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If Henson has the potential to be a poor man's Hibbert, he's got to take that starting spot from Ilyasova or Mbah a Moute before the end of next season.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I would keep Jennings and S&T Ellis, but that's just me.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

They both need to go, but i guess i wouldnt mind if Ellis opted in for one more year and we test drove him at the point, nobody in the league can stay in front of the guy defensively and he is a pretty good passer, i think he could do a good job if they got his shot selection a little more under control.

Jennings absolutely needs to go, he has basically come out and said he doesnt want to be here on several occasions and it was obvious to anyone that watches the Bucks that he quit on the team last year...**** em


----------

